# Deutsche Übersetzung für RivaTuner



## McZonk (11. Oktober 2007)

*Deutsche Übersetzung für RivaTuner*

Unser PCGH Extreme User jetztaber hat eine deutsche Lokalisation für den RivaTuner 2.05 entwickelt.

Derzeit trägt seine Übersetzung die Version 2.5.0.0.0 und bringt dem üblicherweise komplett in Englisch gehaltenen Tool *komplett* die deutsche Sprache bei. 

Hierzu muss der User lediglich die aktuelle Version hier herunterladen. Durch einen Doppelklick auf die *.rtu Datei bindet der RivaTuner das Sprachpaket automatisch ein. Nach einem Neustart des Tools muss lediglich noch die Sprache Deutsch gewählt werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von nun an versteht das Powertool die deutsche Sprache und der Umgang mit den zahlreichen Einstellmöglichkeiten sollte sich um einiges einfacher gestalten.

Für Fragen und Anregungen steht dieser Thread hier im PCGH Extreme Forum  bereit.

[Edit:die Sprachdatei kann nun direkt hier im Posting heruntergeladen werden]

Quelle: Eigene


----------



## HeNrY (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Übersetzung für RivaTuner*

Sehr fein  1+ mit Sternchen!


----------



## Hansa23 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Übersetzung für RivaTuner*

Ich dachte die Übersetzung wäre für die Version 2.05 aber ich bekomme angezeigt das die Übesetzung für die version 2.02 sei. Wie kann das sein????





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Übersetzung für RivaTuner*

Danke für den Hinweiß, da stimmt wohl etwas mit dem Download nicht. Ich habe die akutelle Ver. 2.5.0.0.0 von jetztaber selbst bekommen. Hier ist auch er selbst der Autor. Ich leite das direkt weiter


----------



## jetztaber (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Übersetzung für RivaTuner*

*update 04.11.2007*

Deutsches Sprachpaket v2.6.0.0.0 für RivaTuner 2.06

http://www.rootrider.de/RivaTuner/Localization/GermanLocalization26.zip

Auf diesem Link könnt ihr die aktuellste Übersetzung für RivaTuner 2.06 downloaden. Ist auf einem Server von meinem Provider, deswegen ab und zu mal hier nachlesen, was denn so gerade aktuell ist. Sobald ein neues Release des RT erscheint, wird die Übersetzung angepasst. Und wenn dann hier z.B. v2.7.0.0.0 steht, wisst ihr, dass es das neue entsprechende Sprachpaket ist.


----------



## jetztaber (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Übersetzung für RivaTuner*



Hansa23 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Übersetzung wäre für die Version 2.05 aber ich bekomme angezeigt das die Übesetzung für die version 2.02 sei. Wie kann das sein????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ist wohl beim uppen auf den Server was schiefgelaufen...
Ich kümmer mich drum. Chaos wollten wir vermeiden und was ists geworden?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Übersetzung für RivaTuner*

Coole Sache - Respekt... jetzt fehlt in Zukunft nur noch die direkte Einbindung vom Rivatuner-Programmierer


----------



## jetztaber (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Übersetzung für RivaTuner*

Also ich denk mal, wenn da gute Anregungen kommen, hört der schon zu. Hat er hier auch und gute Tips gehabt.

Aus meiner Sicht der Dinge hab ich ja beim Übersetzen ziemlich in den Eingeweiden von RT wühlen müssen. Und was es da alles gibt und was der alles kann, das ist schon sehr sehr gut. So gibt es z.B. die Möglichkeit, die Statistiken des RT Servers auf dem Display einer Logitech Tastatur auszugeben (fällt mir gerade nicht ein welche, irgendwas mit 15 hinten dran).

Ich arbeite gerade an: How To...


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Übersetzung für RivaTuner*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Coole Sache - Respekt... jetzt fehlt in Zukunft nur noch die direkte Einbindung vom Rivatuner-Programmierer


So wie es aussieht hat sich jetztaber eh schon mit Unwinder in Verbindung gesetzt:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=201679
Sollten in zukünftigen Versionen mehr Sprachen integriert werden wird seine Datei wohl auch dabei sein.


----------



## streega (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Übersetzung für RivaTuner*

ENDLICH!!! ... auch wenn Englisch ne feine Sprache ist ... I´m a german


----------



## Anbei (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Übersetzung für RivaTuner*

Vielen Dank 

Jetzt verstehe ich mehr als die Hälfte


----------



## McZonk (3. November 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Übersetzung für RivaTuner*

Pünktlich zum finalen Release des RivaTuner 2.06 gibt es auch schon wieder die Deutsche Übersetzung von jetztaber. Ihr findet sie im Anhang :sm_B-):


----------



## VirusSXR (3. November 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Übersetzung für RivaTuner*

Endlich mal eine Deutsche Übersetzung! "Gott seis Gedankt", besser gesagt "jetztaber seis Gedankt"!
Ich finde es sehr gut, dass jetzt endlich eine Deutsche Übersetzung für Rivatuner erhältlich ist! Vielen Dank!


----------



## ED101 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Deutsche Übersetzung für RivaTuner*

Auch von meiner Seite ein Danke an unseren jetzaber


----------

